# Mariah Carey is a Calvinist?



## JM (Mar 23, 2009)

[video=youtube;imuTROz5Pow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imuTROz5Pow&feature=related[/video]


----------



## caddy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 23, 2009)

No. 

Sorry, bad mood today.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 23, 2009)

In the same (misunderstanding the term and its implications sense) as our former President (last name begins with "C").


----------



## turmeric (Mar 23, 2009)

Is that by Steve Brown?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 23, 2009)

uhhhhhhh...no


----------



## JM (Mar 23, 2009)

[video=youtube;Vm6s8AuZouI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vm6s8AuZouI[/video]


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## etexas (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe a CalvinKleinist... a wardrobe of total depravity, unmerited skimpiness, limited modesty, irresistible lust, perseverance of the aints.


----------



## JM (Mar 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe a CalvinKleinist... a wardrobe of total depravity, unmerited skimpiness, limited modesty, irresistible lust, perseverance of the aints.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Maybe a CalvinKleinist... a wardrobe of total depravity, unmerited skimpiness, limited modesty, irresistible lust, perseverance of the aints.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Mar 23, 2009)

I just read Calvin on the 3 commandment. I'm now inclined to call this sacrilege. Thoughts?


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW, and I thought I was obsessed with finding Calvinist themes


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmmmm......good voice though


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 24, 2009)

She hasn't been reading Spurgeon or Pink. She has been reading love poetry and she is just going by her strong feelings for her lover.


----------

